# Looking for Zombie Attack mp3



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Nothing long, maybe 2 minutes or so, just sound effects, no music. Growling, teeth gnashing, flesh ripping, snarling, groaning, screaming, that sort of thing. Some of my zombies will be carrying portable mp3's with speakers, and this will give them added flair.

If that doesn't work (or they forget batteries), I'll flood my whole Zombie Run with the sound. In that case a longer track would do better.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Check out Gore-Galore 
Look under the "Products" section / Halloween Music Gallery. Then scroll down to vol 13 "Zombie Attack". Vol 5 "Cemetary of Unrest" has some good back ground noise.

samples

http://gore-galore.com/audio_samples/zombiedemo.mp3

http://gore-galore.com/audio_samples/graveyarddemo.mp3

Gore Galore, Halloween, Haunted, House, Props, costumes, Decorations, supplies, horror, corpses, special effects


----------



## jlb307 (Oct 15, 2007)

give this a try:

www.noisesintheattic.com/media/agony3.wav


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Poison props the monsters & zombies cd hands down. I just got this last week and it is amazing for zombies. also you could check out
Download Sound Effects | SoundDogs.com
just search for zombies, they have some great stuff there also.


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

I just received my cd volume 13 Zombie attack by sounds of gore - rusty knife and gore galore. I bought it from Halloween Prop Building Supplies For The Home Haunter - Monster Guts $13.99 + s/h =$18.94
Sounds just like what I have been looking for, instead of the little bytes and trying to piece stuff together, this cd was designed just for scaring the crap outta peoples. Tons of nashing and moaning and groaning, but out of the blue they get louder - kinda startling the listener or victim.
It is one 60 minute stereo track so that all you have to do is loop/repeat, play and let the screaming begin.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

*found this*

Zombie Attack | sound wav files | wav sound effects | sfx sound

Zombie Sound Effects and Production Music try the zombies moaning with blood lust files or scan through the pages and there's some called zombie group attack


Also my son plays garrys mod on steam and you can get zombie sounds from their site garrysmod.org - Garry's Mod Related Files! you might be able to loop some of the sounds or mix them together to make a longer track, try the left 4 dead ones.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! Those are some great resources.


----------

